# [DEV] Android on the touchpad



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello all,

I will keep this short. I am tired and had surgery a few weeks ago. and i want you all to understand.

this comes from my twitter:



> All. The touchdroid project is not dead. We just had some internal changes. we removed members. we have devs in place. don't worry.


This OP will get updated at a later time.


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Reserved


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Reserved 2


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

So will we get a new list of dev's??


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

You all have two great teams working now. We will make things public. when things are better situated.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

So what had happened?


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> So what had happened?


A blog will be put up to explain all the drama very simple. and it should explain everything. in regards to what happened.


----------



## jbruchon (Aug 21, 2011)

The long and short of it is this: some people were "on the team" for the wrong reasons. They pumped up expectations and caused drama, and eventually the people that were in it for the right reasons broke under the pressure; hellfire and brimstone ensued, people left IRC channels and got quiet, and once the dust settled, the core team was stronger, plus due to the severe lowering of the noise floor, we've received the support of a few other Android dev teams that are eager to help. How's that for an executive summary?


----------



## Crashingout (Aug 24, 2011)

Jbruchon, that sounds great, I take it you IRC lurked all this? 
Good to hear that these fellows can get knocked down and come back stronger. What with the recent unearthing of a qualcomm testing touchpad running android, it would be odd if we didn't have success before the end of September. I think our experience with webOS will be short


----------



## XeKToReX (Aug 24, 2011)

Team is also lacking a great asset now from what I have seen on IRC.. for shame!


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

XeKToReX said:


> Team is also lacking a great asset now from what I have seen on IRC.. for shame!


Care to explain what asset we are missing? Except tablets?

Thanks


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Well hopefully things will be smooth now.


----------



## zapbrannigan99 (Aug 24, 2011)

What happened to the fellow who posted on the dev thread (that's now inaccessible) who received a Touchpad that had android pre-installed? Was that real or fake???


----------



## Exploitz (Aug 24, 2011)

zapbrannigan99 said:


> What happened to the fellow who posted on the dev thread (that's now inaccessible) who received a Touchpad that had android pre-installed? Was that real or fake???


I guess that was fake?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Exploitz said:


> I guess that was fake?


I'm in the #touchdroid chat right now.
Protekk says it's legit and explained it.
I'll take his word for it.


----------

